# A Day in the Desert



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, it's nice to be back home, but I can't shake the feeling that I didn't get enough casts off.

The plan was to wake up really early (3:30am) and leave by 5:00. Both A and B alarms went off as scheduled, but my little 2 yr old kept us up most of the night being fussy, so we ignored the evil buzzing beast, for safety sake (pretty long drive).

We didn't even leave the house until a little after 8:00. 

I wasn't sure which route would be faster: Hwy 6 all the way to 10, or Hwy 6 to Hwy 89 to Hwy 32 to Hwy 10.

We decided that the scenic route would be nice, so we took the latter route and had a nice drive up Fairview Canyon and down Huntington. The drifts at the top were anywhere from 7-10 feet high on both sides of us, but the asphalt was free of snow or ice.

It looks like Huntington and Cleveland are going to take a while longer...And Electric. :shock:




























So it seems that Old Man Winter still has a firm grasp on those higher lakes, as expected.

10 years ago when I was a delivery driver for the region, I took a drive up Huntington Canyon in search of some crazy address and was very impressed with the landscape and the creek. I didn't go up all the way, but I went up far enough to see the transformation from desert to alpine and told myself that I'd be back someday.

Well today was that day and I can only imagine I looked just like a kid at Disneyland with eyes like saucers while affixing my gaze upon the majesty of every nook and cranny. Here are a few pics.




























Too bad that creek has such snooty regs or I would've been happy to pitch a spinner in there. It looked more than inviting. :wink:



















Just gorgeous. I love the area. I can't get enough of the canyons down there.

So after getting my head out of the clouds, putting my eyes back on the road, and yawning my way through Huntington, Castle Dell, Clawson, and Ferron, I made it to Millsite Reservoir. Another new one for me.

I'd spent all week doing my homework on all things Millsite and had high hopes for some good fishing. I was so excited I even bought my boy a little Spongebob pole. :mrgreen:

We didn't arrive at the reservoir until around 10:30, so we definitely missed out on the morning bite and showed up just in time for the wind to start up. :|










Pretty water.

We went out on a point that is usually under water and fished from there. It really wasn't the best place for us, but moving all our junk with the boy can be pretty tedious with a solid wind going. :idea:

I lobbed out a minnow and set the rod down while I worked on rigging up James' new pole. Within 10 minutes, I had a 15 inch bow with strangely different coloration than the norm. Definitely a bow, but just a little different looking. Really pretty though. Heck of a jumper, too.  Sorry no pic.

After I got the bow, things went downhill. James' pole only lasted a few casts (one of which, he reeled in a big crayfish) and then did what all cheap Zebco style reels are wont to do...BIRD'S NEST! This was a really bad one too. I messed with it until the the wind really kicked in and made it pretty difficult to do anything, plus it was blowing dust around and I think some got into James' eyes.

Our little guy was having a hard time feeling the excitement his father was, so he threw a fit and wouldn't settle down for anything. We decided to take a drive upstream to try the inlet creek a couple miles up the canyon.

It was easy to see where the reservoir got it's color from. The creek wasn't running very strong for some reason and I failed to find a single fish in the several spots I attempted fishing. Even this hole left me empty handed:










Still a nice place to be and a new experience.

A couple more shots of the area:





































Man, I love Utah. I have to take these little day trips to remind myself how lucky I am to live here.

We thought we'd go back to Millsite and try our luck again, but the wind was still furious and I had 2 others in the car strongly objecting to any more wind fishing.

I couldn't pass up an opportunity to check out the status of Joe's Valley Reservoir nor could I pass up a chance at fishing the sacred Straight Canyon Creek. It wasn't too far away and I've wanted to go back since I first went.

Sadly, I only had a couple of chances to pull over with the raging 2 year old freaking out constantly. :x

Here are a couple of creek pics:





































Great place, but no fish. I got one bite on a tiny panther martin, but never tried the blue fox. :shock: No really.

Finally, we crested the dam and saw what JVR looks like:




























There was a small amount of open water at the very northern tip where Lowry Water flows in. It looked super shallow and muddy to get in, but I think a tube or a toon might be worthwhile within a couple of days.

Give JVR another couple of weeks to thaw.

So all in all, it was a great day to get out, but the flow wasn't going our way for the most part. 325 mile day trip for one average sized rainbow.

I'm sure the results would have been different had I gone alone, but the family gets cabin fever too and it was good to get out. Too bad my ears are still ringing from my son's screaming the whole way.

Happy Fishing Humans.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet report LOAH, awesome looking place down there! I hope to do alot more exploring this summer of places I have never been to, and looks like a few places you went too ill have to put on the list! Sorry you only got one fish and your boy kept throwin fits, but at least you were able to get out and wet a line, and enjoyed the scenery!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice pics, I was out that way today as well doing some wheelin. Passed the Millsite sign, I had no idea it was there or I would've packed a pole. Glad to see a report on JVR as well.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

What a drive for you guys! Glad you made it to the best place in the state- 'Castle Country'! You probably drove past three or four of my relatives homes. Hit me up this summer for a little Joe's splake action!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Heck of a journey LOAH , lots of traveling....  ....... All that and only _one_ fish ? That's not like you..... :?

In a few years your son may enjoy the trips a little more, then it will good for everybody....I hope the little guy got some sleep when he got home...sounds like it was a rough day for him too.

We enjoy your reports and pics LOAH.....thanks for sharing....


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Even if you had gotten skunked i would of called it a good day with that scenery :shock: 
By the way two year olds are the worst! I have a 2 and half year old step sister with mild autism she can be a handful O|* + -#&#*!- =


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

No fish porn? Glad you had a chance to get out with the family kinda starts things off on a sour note when you get a late start and add that to equipment problems. Looks like a couple of months before the nasty ice monster lets go of my beloved fishing/riding grounds. At least you are not sore like my trip, you can read it in the vehicles section.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, the ice isn't so bad at Joe's. It will be gone soon. Just not now.

The southern cliff at the opening of the dam channel has a 15 foot ring of open water which could actually get you pretty deep, if you could get over there. I can't remember, but I think the dam area is fenced off, so getting around that might create a problem.

Give it a couple of weeks and it should have open water.


----------



## walk light look long (Mar 30, 2008)

Keep taking that kid,pretty soon he will be your best fishing partner. The best thing is he wont have all the excuses some of your other friends have for not being able to go on the weekends.
nice post thanks for all the info.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Too bad you didn't get more casts in, I have a possible idea why you feel you didn't get as many casts in as you wanted, you had the camera in your hand the whole time :wink: Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

My fishing buddy who moved away two years ago married a girl from Castledale so we made a fishing trip down there. We ice fished millsite and did very well (although we were on 3 inches of ice 20 yards from open water). I bet the early morning bite without wind would be pretty good. I also went on a acmping trip and fished that river feeding Millsite (July) and it was awesome. The water was so clear you could see everything and every hole I fished I would cath one or two but would have to move to the next hole. My wife was in the car so i only got to fish for an hour or so but must have cuaght a dozen or so in that hour. Give that area another try, just better timing.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Pics! Looks like a nice getaway from home!


----------

